# Artist in SoCal needs help finding large amount of honey



## Gutenacht (Nov 1, 2006)

My name is James Goodnight, and I'm looking for some help finding honey in large amounts for a project we're working on. We've order some so far, but shipping is killing us, so we're hoping to find someone local in Southern California. Thanks for your help!

[ November 01, 2006, 05:46 PM: Message edited by: Gutenacht ]


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Hopefully you will eventually enlighten us as to how an artist uses honey...


----------



## Gutenacht (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm sorry, working from the house today. Tomorrow when I'm in the studio I'll go into mor detail with some photo's.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

now I don't really know what a large amount of honey may constitute to you james but perhaps you can fill me in later. why don't you pm lawrence hope. I don't think he is right next door to ya', but I do suspect he is close.


----------



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

Honey locator site


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

Try the L.A. Honey Company--off Soto. Pales are
Just about $100--maybe more.
Say-is this performance art?
Lol


----------



## MadBowbee (Oct 10, 2006)

Red Bennett's Honey in Fillmore, CA bottles a couple of thousand pounds a year, I bet he has some large amounts you could buy not too far from ya.


----------

